

Three-Strikes Anti-Piracy scheme launched in Australia - PebblesHD
http://www.smh.com.au/business/media-and-marketing/three-strikes-antipiracy-scheme-launched-20150408-1mgjyd.html

======
DigitalSea
I don't understand what is happening in my own country right now. We've gone
from being semi-free (especially in comparison to other countries) to
implementing all of these Orwellian policies and legislations in what feels
like a blink of an eye.

First the metadata retention scheme and now a three strikes policy, feels like
they would easily go hand-in-hand. Not to mention the blocking legislation
([http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/digital-life-news/no-
limi...](http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/digital-life-news/no-limits-
rights-holders-could-potentially-block-hundreds-of-piracy-websites-in-
australia-with-a-single-strike-20150326-1m3y6c.html)) that will allow websites
like The Pirate Bay to be blocked (like the UK implemented and has failed).
So, we get Netflix and now all of a sudden people have no reason to download
anymore, so they introduce these bills which will never work. What is
happening to this beautiful country?

Wait until the TPP comes into play, we'll see things ramped up ten-fold. It is
time to VPN up my fellow Australians because things are getting serious and
rather quickly too.

~~~
Jedd
It was time to splash out on a VPN (something between 1/20th and 1/20th of the
average Strine citizen's ISP outlay per year) about 5 years ago.

It's a trivial cost compared to the protection it provides against government
[sponsored] monitoring, totally regardless of, and aside from, any legality
questions surrounding your specific on-line actions.

